# best clinic for embryo adoption/donation, age 50



## irishjen (May 25, 2016)

Dear Ladies 

I am now 50 and single, after having 2 embryo donation cycles in the uk last year. only getting a chemical pregnancy result from the 2nd attempt.
I had raised nk cells and was put on steriods for that , had endometrial lining scratch each time.
Now looking abroad...how did you chose your clinic?
did you go in person or skype ?
everyone says spain /greece is good ?
any replies grateful, 
nervous to travel, 
best  of luck on your fertility journey
j, xx


----------



## Stacey10 (Jun 7, 2013)

Greece has a cut off age of 50, some Spanish clinics might treat you. Slovakia has no offical age limit but clinics generally treat to 52. North Cyprus will treat up to 55-56, the. You move onto the Ukraine clinics who also treat older women. Some clinics call double donation embryo adoption so you have to be careful that your both talking about the same thing. Some clinics offer left over embryos up for adoption while others create embryos from back up donors.


----------



## Albatross (Oct 13, 2015)

Greece treats up to your 51st birthday. Serum is popular


----------



## Stacey10 (Jun 7, 2013)

Many clinics in Greece only treat until 50 not up until 51 it all depends on each clinic and how they interpret the law.


----------



## miamiamo (Aug 9, 2015)

A few friends of mine had 1 or 2 time success with my clinic, so choice was obvious for me. Unfortunately, Poland does not treat single ladies. If you are considering IVF abroad, the international thread might be useful: https://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=261.0


----------

